# Crown Royal



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I used to hate dark liquor but recently got into some aged rums and liked them. So today I am sitting in the crown room at the N'awlins airport and thought I would try a crown and diet coke since they were free.


WOW.

Smooth, flavorful, no harsh bite, where have you been all my life Crown Royal.



scottie


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhh yes, the crown royal. I love the stuff! Back home in Louisiana, my pal and I used to smoke our RYJ presidentes with crown. Great stuff!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I wonder if the Crown Royal - Royal Reserve is even better?



scottie


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

volfan said:


> I wonder if the Crown Royal - Royal Reserve is even better?
> 
> scottie


YES


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

volfan said:


> I wonder if the Crown Royal - Royal Reserve is even better?
> 
> scottie


1005 agree'd. Its just better quality and soon you will be hooked to the premo stuff . 
Just remember if your getting into the top dollar bourbon, remember, take it only straight on the rock's or bare for sipping. Everyonce in awhile some of my buddies want a little coke and whiskey, and i say Hey.. back off.. get a bottle of seagrams haha.

All in all... THERE'S alot out there in the world of whiskey.. bourbon straight, or mixed... Dont stop trying, and never be afraid to put down some money for quality-


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Drink it neat or on he rocks. 

The flavor is soooo gooood !! It is also a great pairing for cigars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> 1005 agree'd. Its just better quality and soon you will be hooked to the premo stuff .
> Just remember if your getting into the top dollar bourbon, remember, take it only straight on the rock's or bare for sipping. Everyonce in awhile some of my buddies want a little coke and whiskey, and i say Hey.. back off.. get a bottle of seagrams haha.
> 
> All in all... THERE'S alot out there in the world of whiskey.. bourbon straight, or mixed... Dont stop trying, and never be afraid to put down some money for quality-


:tpd:

I figured I would let him enjoy his finds of Crown and the Reserve before I kicked him down the BS (*B*ourbon *S*lope), you know the one: First, Makers Mark, then Woodford Reserve, Blanton's, Rare Bird, Knob Creek, Bookers ......



Evil little devils around here, aren't we!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I am still not sure I can drink any of these bourbons straight so I will just stick with the occasional crown and diet and leave the rum for drinking neat.


you big bunch of pushers.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, the Special Reserve is better, and in my opinion worth the additional bucks. I always keep a bottle of both around. Look into some other blended Canadian Whiskeys while you're at it, they're quite different from most other dark liquors.

A friend brought me a bottle of Canadian Club 10yr on New Years that was really good as well, though about the same price as Crown. The regular Canadian Club doesn't hold up near as well, though I'm now curious to try the 12yr.

And don't listen to a damn word anyone else says about how to drink your liquor, if you paid for it drink it how you like. If you're buying my drink I'll be glad to have it how you want, but I don't need any lip from anyone over how I prefer to drink mine (with Coke BTW).


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

And remember, all the cool ******** call it Blue Sock.

Try it. "I'd like a Blue Sock Rocks, please." Makes you feel cool, dun it?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like Crown on occasion, especially when relaxing with a good smoke. Straight up, on the rocks, or with Coke. It's all good!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I like Crown on occasion, especially when relaxing with a good smoke. Straight up, on the rocks, or with Coke. It's all good!


haha with crown i would agree, great flavour with a coke, Seagram's seems to the job a bit easier if your a huge fan of mixing, and a bit cheaper. BUT seagram's does have higher end whiskey's haha.

Sorry about the beat down...  Take your time buddy... all i gotta say is there's alot out there, so you better start tasting and trying all you can find =]... in moderation ofcourse :ss ....forget that :al MUAHAHA

as sville mentioned lol it is true .. there is a huge slope when it comes to bourbon, im at the knob creek part =], but still enjoy a crown with coke, hell even a splash of makers on the rock's... ( And if your into blended haha So Co and coke.. isnt TOOO bad either :bx )
Enjoy and take care buddy


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

When I was a kid my mom would always have Crown Royal in the house during the holidays. She would give me a little of it in some egg nog to help me get to sleep on Xmas eve. Today you would probably be arrested for that. cheers


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mtg972 said:


> When I was a kid my mom would always have Crown Royal in the house during the holidays. She would give me a little of it in some egg nog to help me get to sleep on Xmas eve. Today you would probably be arrested for that. cheers


haha im pretty sure everyone can toss a little story out there, on the same lines... Its all good.
Cheer's


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Crown Royal Rules!! :al


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

It's good, but a little too sweet for my taste.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I may be weird, but I usually drink it with 7-up.


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

Where you in town for the game? If so you may wan't to pick up a bottle when you arrive back home! J/K with ya.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know if it's been said, but canadian mist is great as well, and cheap. Get the mist if you are wanting to mix it, get the crown if you want to drink it straight.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I used to be a Crown drinker for years but I found something I think is better, it's called Forty Creek. It's about as smooth as it gets, and costs a little less than Crown Reserve, and it goes great with a cigar.:al


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

volfan said:


> I used to hate dark liquor but recently got into some aged rums and liked them. So today I am sitting in the crown room at the N'awlins airport and thought I would try a crown and diet coke since they were free.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...


ah scottie welcome to canadian whiskey. the good news is when i used to travel to canada it was dirt cheap up there. it was like christmas.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> I may be weird, but I usually drink it with 7-up.


 not wierd at all.. That my friend is a classic drink thats Top rated on my list for whiskey mixers. Seagrams and 7-up ( 7.7's) Can be any combo of whiskey and citrus pop, but they mix very well, and worth a try. Hell if your weird them im in the same bunch :al


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

I was on a Canadian kick several months ago and while I like Crown I found a couple I like even better. Tangle Ridge is 10 years old, less expensive and very tasty. Wisers Very Old is 18 years old, more expensive and IMHO well worth it. :al 

Frank


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

Crown is my favorite type of liquor. The way I see it is that it's like Jack Daniel's(taste-wise), but smooth and not too harsh. I like to drink it straight b/c I love the taste, but on the rocks is amazing, and w/ coke, it's very nice too. Crown on the rocks and a stogie...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

preludese111 said:


> Crown is my favorite type of liquor. The way I see it is that it's like Jack Daniel's(taste-wise), but smooth and not too harsh. I like to drink it straight b/c I love the taste, but on the rocks is amazing, and w/ coke, it's very nice too. Crown on the rocks and a stogie...


THATS MY BOY haha right on brotha


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> THATS MY BOY haha right on brotha


Hahaha, crown is so good. Too bad I'm a poor college student and it's kind of expensive.


----------



## jrihtar (Jan 29, 2007)

volfan said:


> I wonder if the Crown Royal - Royal Reserve is even better?
> 
> scottie


Oh man, I can't drink anything less after trying this. I refuse to even taint mine with anything other than ice. It is just so smooth. What I'm wondering is if anyone here has tried the Crown Royal XR. The XR stands for Xtra Rare. It was made in at a certain distillery, the Waterloo Distillery to be exact, which burned to the ground in a devastating fire. The XR is all that remains and cannot be replicated. It is supposed to blow the CR Reserve out of the water. But it is extremely expensive, and as quantities dissolve, the price is going up.

So someone should try it and give a review.

http://www.crownroyal.com/xr/about/

Mmm, I'm thirsty now.

Jon R.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I get my Crown at Costco, 1.75 (big bottle) for $29 (Palmdale,CA). The Crown Reserve run $39.99 (last time I checked). In fact, Out Costco has some kick ass prices!! 36 pack of Bud Light for $18.99 (yeah I know).


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

homeless_texan said:


> I used to be a Crown drinker for years but I found something I think is better, it's called Forty Creek. It's about as smooth as it gets, and costs a little less than Crown Reserve, and it goes great with a cigar.:al


I agree fully! The first time I tried it I was like wow! IT was great no twang after taste went down easy...And as you say it goes great with a cigar...
40 creek is one of the best in mho...There are three of us who just about buy our local store out every month, then they finally started asking why..They tried a bottle there and they push it hard now....:ss


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

tadams17 said:


> I agree fully! The first time I tried it I was like wow! IT was great no twang after taste went down easy...And as you say it goes great with a cigar...
> 40 creek is one of the best in mho...There are three of us who just about buy our local store out every month, then they finally started asking why..They tried a bottle there and they push it hard now....:ss


I'll have to try the 40 creek. 
But until I find some to try crown special reserve is my fav.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

jrihtar said:


> Oh man, I can't drink anything less after trying this. I refuse to even taint mine with anything other than ice. It is just so smooth. What I'm wondering is if anyone here has tried the Crown Royal XR. The XR stands for Xtra Rare. It was made in at a certain distillery, the Waterloo Distillery to be exact, which burned to the ground in a devastating fire. The XR is all that remains and cannot be replicated. It is supposed to blow the CR Reserve out of the water. But it is extremely expensive, and as quantities dissolve, the price is going up.
> 
> So someone should try it and give a review.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've tried it. And yes, it is very good. A friend at work bought a bottle and surprised me with a flask full. To me the big difference between Crown and Special Reserve is the smoothness, in this department there is at least as much difference between SR and XR as there is between Crown and SR. However when comaring prices the difference between Crown and SR is almost nominal compared to SR and XR.

Specs prices for 750ml bottles:

Crown - $23.61
Special Reserve - $37.35
XR - $139.26

XR has the nicest bottle by far, red bag and box instead of purple and if it was a regular release I would never buy any because it's not _THAT_ much better than SR to me. However I will be picking up a bottle for special occasions because I like Crown and have a lot of friends that do as well. And once it's gone, it's gone (or so they say).

Edit: And by all means pick up a bottle of Forty Creek, I did at homeless_texan's suggestion and will be headed back for another bottle shortly.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Crown and Coke is a fabulous combo. Soda Fountain coke is the best, but that's hard to do in-house. Anyone tried Mexican coke with Crown? Mexican coke in the glass bottles are made with real sugar instead of syrups. Much better.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Drew said:


> Crown and Coke is a fabulous combo. Soda Fountain coke is the best, but that's hard to do in-house. Anyone tried Mexican coke with Crown? Mexican coke in the glass bottles are made with real sugar instead of syrups. Much better.


Yes, Mexican coke is my preference. I buy it in the grocery store around here, good thing about being near Houston. I have heard that coke made with cane sugar instead of HFCS is also available in Jewish grocery stores around Passover in 2-liter bottles.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

volfan said:


> I used to hate dark liquor but recently got into some aged rums and liked them. So today I am sitting in the crown room at the N'awlins airport and thought I would try a *crown and diet coke *since they were free.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...


U put coke with it. 
try the crown royal reserve it's all that:dr


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

Picked up a bottle of 40 creek the other day and had a nice swig last night. Good stuff.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

What's everyones C/C ratios?


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Drew said:


> What's everyones C/C ratios?


First one is usually 1-1/2oz of Crown and 3oz Coke, last one(s) is/are usually 3oz Crown and 1-1/2oz of Coke. 

I've been sampling for the last few weeks and my three favorite Canadian Whiskies at the moment are (no particular order):

Crown Royal
Forty Creek
Canadian Club Sherry Cask (drinking right now)


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Crown is good no matter how you have it! One of my whiskey weakness..


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

definately have to give it a try,been drinking jim beam and diet coke for some time..


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My Crown recipe is fill a bucket glass with ice, fill it with crown and add a lemon twist(small) . Let sit fot 3 to 5 minutes and start sipping at a moderate pace.....This recipe is from my before cigar days and needs to be reinstituted now that i have a slope to slide on.....Any one have a favorite stick that pairs well with CR ?:cb


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

My father has a bottle of Crown Royal from 1976, unopened. He's not much a drinker, either... Alot of the liquor in that cabinet is from his and my mothers wedding (25 years ago!) so I have a feeling It may get passed down to me. I wonder if it's better with age, or if its gone bad?


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

volfan said:


> I am still not sure I can drink any of these bourbons straight so I will just stick with the occasional crown and diet and leave the rum for drinking neat.
> 
> you big bunch of pushers.


Just remember, Canadian Whisky's are not bourbon. Up hear, they are genericly called "rye" - as in "I'll have a rye and coke, eh". Some drink it with water. The cheaper stuff, is used for the mixed drinks. It's like scotch, you use the blends for your scotch and sodas but single malts are straight up.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Millow said:


> My father has a bottle of Crown Royal from 1976, unopened. He's not much a drinker, either... Alot of the liquor in that cabinet is from his and my mothers wedding (25 years ago!) so I have a feeling It may get passed down to me. I wonder if it's better with age, or if its gone bad?


There are unopened bottles on eBay from the 60s and 70s fairly regularly, they usually go for $100 or so. Some of the older bottles read "Seagram's Crown Royal".


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't think Crown would go bad. 

My favorite way is with coke. Almost 1/2 and 1/2...:al


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

I believe anything older than 20 years has to be disposed of in compliance with certain regulations. Feel free to send it to me and I'll take care of the paperwork and what not. I'll get my hazmat uniform back from the cleaners first.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

tiptone said:


> Yes, the Special Reserve is better, and in my opinion worth the additional bucks. I always keep a bottle of both around. Look into some other blended Canadian Whiskeys while you're at it, they're quite different from most other dark liquors.
> 
> A friend brought me a bottle of Canadian Club 10yr on New Years that was really good as well, though about the same price as Crown. The regular Canadian Club doesn't hold up near as well, though I'm now curious to try the 12yr.
> 
> And don't listen to a damn word anyone else says about how to drink your liquor, if you paid for it drink it how you like. If you're buying my drink I'll be glad to have it how you want, but I don't need any lip from anyone over how I prefer to drink mine (with Coke BTW).


:tpd:


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I get so pissed off because when I go out to have a drink and order some Crown, depending on the place they'll try to pawn off some cheap crap. I always refuse. I've refused as many as 3 drinks because they didn't want to admit they lied the first time and didn't have any. Without a doubt a distinct smooth taste. Unfortunately I can't touch the hard stuff anymore. It just doesn't agree with my stomach.


----------



## jrihtar (Jan 29, 2007)

bhudson57 said:


> Unfortunately I can't touch the hard stuff anymore. It just doesn't agree with my stomach.


I'll have your share. :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Crown Royal is damn good and even better.......easily obtainable (unlike most of the sh*t I drink). 

My personal favorite with Crown Royal is to have it on the rocks.The ice really does something to make it a little smoother.

Cigars that pair well? Monte 4's, Party Shorts, Monte Edmundos.


ATL


----------



## jrihtar (Jan 29, 2007)

Millow said:


> I wonder if it's better with age, or if its gone bad?


Well, once a bottle of alcohol is opened it goes bad. That's why I have to drink the whole bottle every time I open one.:al

Haha... that was from Arrested Development. That was one of the funniest shows of all time, along with Seinfeld. Too bad it was dropped.


----------



## M.R.Mills (Feb 2, 2007)

crown is deliciously royal


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Neat for me! :al


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Neat for me! :al


Or with a splash of coke..


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I caved and ordered a bottle of XR this week, hoping to have it by this weekend.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I figured I would let him enjoy his finds of Crown and the Reserve before I kicked him down the BS (*B*ourbon *S*lope), you know the one: First, Makers Mark, then Woodford Reserve, Blanton's, Rare Bird, Knob Creek, Bookers ......
> 
> ...


Try the Old Forester 2006 Birthday Bourbon. Aged 13 years. Simply the smoothest Bourbon I have ever tasted.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tiptone said:


> I caved and ordered a bottle of XR this week, hoping to have it by this weekend.


I am anxiously awaiting your review so I picked up a 750ml bottle of Special Reserve to keep me company while I wait for you to review the XR.

scottie


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Taste test tonight for Crown and mexican Coke paired with a PSD #4. Hopefully will be able to take note and do a review........:cb


----------

